# 5.1 or 7.1 headset



## jellyrole (Apr 23, 2014)

Which one should I get? I got the Sennheiser G4MR ZERO headset and it sounds like crap to me..it just doesn't have the depth that I'd like...so that's why I'm here..I like to listen to music and play games and I'm looking for a nice and full sounding headset that has a mic on it as well. I'm looking to stay under 250 and I'm looking to buy a sound card as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> Which one should I get? I got the Sennheiser G4MR ZERO headset and it sounds like crap to me..it just doesn't have the depth that I'd like...so that's why I'm here..I like to listen to music and play games and I'm looking for a nice and full sounding headset that has a mic on it as well. I'm looking to stay under 250 and I'm looking to buy a sound card as well.



I find that my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros sound pretty nice. It's not a headset but they're monitor headphones and I feel that their response is pretty flat. They have a package for converting it to a headset though. I figured I would recommend them because they sound great. What good are 7 channels if they all sound bad? I would rather have two channels that sounds great.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2014)

+1

I've had true 5.1 headsets...and really sound card + good pair of headphones = WIN. Check the headphone thread in my sig. We've been about it on TPU for years.

My favorite cheap combo was the Asus Xonar DG (I think...it was the PCI version...but was $30!) and a pair of JVC HA-RX700's for $34, took my turtle beach HPA2's boom mic and was set.

There are also some very good sounding headsets out there too...I can't recall but I do know there was a very good review FrederikS here on TPU has posted not long ago...I'll post the link if I can dig it up.

What's your budget? What kind of gaming you do? So you want something on ear or around ear? Do you need much bass?


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like some bass..what I'm looking for a nice and balance sound. $400 is my budget

EDIT: They need to be somewhat comfortable too.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 23, 2014)

Comfort and bass are a per-person basis. But usually felt pads, medium to low clamp pressure (though no good for fast head turning or movements or small domes).

I really really recommend you get a decent sound card or usb dac and an HP amp...and a decent pair of headphones. My HE-400 + Denon AVR-1613 combo is about $500 though. But well well well worth it imho.

Do you need any sound isolation? Open back headphones have better imaging, sound stage...really nice in games...but let so much outside noise in. Closed back have more bass and can reduce outside noise disturbance, but have a smaller sound. There's also ported...which many closed back really are in my experience...which are in between depending on how open the ports are.

Some Sennheisers might be worth a look..Denon D2000's are great...but no longer made, have a few weak links..and cost too much imho. There's so many options.

Here's the link to the Q-Pad's that reviewed super well here on TPU...probably the closest really good heapdhones as a headset with mic you'll get this side of Sennheiser or Beyerdynamics releases.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/QPAD/QH-90/

For that kind of money does music matter? Movies? Primarily gaming? How much tune-a-bility do you want?


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 23, 2014)

Too much bass is disliked in (competitive) gaming. It mask the sound of footsteps and few other small sounds.
I think most 'Gaming' headset is built that way (strong mid and rather recessive bass). Maybe that's why you think Zero sounds like crap.

I suggest you opt instead for an audiophile headphone with sound signature of your liking, and there are a lot of cheap mics out there (Zalman clip-on mic for example, under $20 I think).
Maybe you'll like Beyerdynamics DT770 or DT990. Both have emphasize in Bass (one is closed and the other is open).
For soundcard, I agree with Kursah, Xonar DG (or DGX for PCIe variant) is cheap, has Dolby Headphone (For surround sound emulation), and has Headphone Amp to drive the Beyerdynamics.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Audio-Technica M50's are pretty popular and well regarded if you want a little bit extra bass response. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ULAP4U/?tag=tec06d-20

From most things I've read "5.1/7.1" headphones typically don't sound that great since it's just built in virtualization.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 23, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> Which one should I get? I got the Sennheiser G4MR ZERO headset and it sounds like crap to me..it just doesn't have the depth that I'd like...so that's why I'm here..I like to listen to music and play games and I'm looking for a nice and full sounding headset that has a mic on it as well. I'm looking to stay under 250 and I'm looking to buy a sound card as well.


if you dont have a good amp inside the soundcard you cant push at is full the sennheiser gamer zero so buy a good soundcard with a good amp like the asus xonar one .
I have the corsair vengeance 1500 v2 and they are good but only for comfort and gaming but for music you have to play with the equalizer for good sound xd.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have money to spent and you want best you can have, buy ASTRO A50


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 23, 2014)

arskatb said:


> If you have money to spent and you want best you can have, buy ASTRO A50


please nope really if he need good audio buy  a good pair of headphone + amp/dac is the best thing but not overpriced astro please


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 23, 2014)

I personally found that a good combo was an AD700 and an Astro Mixamp. and a Zalman Mic that attaches to the cable makes it a pretty nice combo.  I've learned to just really stay away from anything that says "gaming" headphones and the only plus side from buying those headsets is that everything is right there don't have to buy things separately, but to me thats about it. With gaming headphones (least from my experience) you lose a lot of sound quality, and they are all flimsy as hell. AD700's have a great soundstage and paired with a mixamp they get that extra boost. I think someone recommended an Astro A50, and what I gathered from those headsets are they are overpriced, sound quality sounds terrible, way too much bass. The only thing I feel that is worth getting from astro is the mixamp but thats 150 alone......they are 80-85 to me.

anyways, my votes go to ad700, if you think you'd want more bass then Sennheiser 598. Even the AD900 would be a great buy.

I also saw that your budget was 400, so Q701 should be put in there, they do need an AMP/DAC.  here are some that go great with that:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M172FY/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070UFMOW/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CICPMA6/?tag=tec06d-20

The mixamp for the Q701 is a hit or miss to some, I found that I enjoyed my onboard sound more than the mixamp for my Q701, probably cause my onboard had a better amp.

In the end your choice, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. But I really would like you ....and most people.....to not have "gaming headsets"...again thats just me and they're all terrible to me.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009S332TQ/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006OQY2S/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A8CW2/?tag=tec06d-20
Keep in mind, if you grab AD700/AD900 OR Senn 598 you don't really need an amp but, it will only increase with your overall sound quality (if you want one of course but you don't NEED it)

Forgot Q701

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004444O3W/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 23, 2014)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CICPMA6/?tag=tec06d-20



+1 on any Schiit gear. I have the Bifrost/Lyr combo, way out of your price range once you add the headphones, but Schiit makes good gear.

I've also had the ATH-700's and used them for a while before I went up to the 1000x's. That is also a good pair of headphones.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Audio-Technica M50's are pretty popular and well regarded if you want a little bit extra bass response.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ULAP4U/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> From most things I've read "5.1/7.1" headphones typically don't sound that great since it's just built in virtualization.


 
^^^ These are great.  I own them and highly recommend.  Audio Technica has a good line of professional and casual/gaming products.


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought the Turtle Beach Ear Force Charlie 5.1 headset off Woot for a relatively inexpensive price. I definitely wish I had gone with something else, but I still use them. Despite being a true 5.1 headset, the rear speakers don't give the surround sound feeling you expect, giving a more "slightly less in the front" sound. The center channel is similar, giving a "slightly more in front" sound. It's also hard to forget the abysmal, muddy and bass that oh-so-easily hits the point of overexcursion.
You're likely to have better luck with two half-decent speakers than you will with eight cheap speakers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2014)

you might aswell stick with a 5.1 set, guaranteed to stay under 250


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2014)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3QD94O/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ17WKK/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20

I haven't checked out the X1 yet but people sure like them. pretty bass heavy for an open back headphone.

if you have one of those Creative USB sound cards you won't need to buy another.


----------



## arskatb (Apr 24, 2014)

Capitan Harlock said:


> please nope really if he need good audio buy  a good pair of headphone + amp/dac is the best thing but not overpriced astro please


i bet you dont own or havent never tested astro headphones?
pls read thread title, ppl start speaking about audiophile ( for that I have other set, Sennheiser hd600, Meier Audion Corda Airietta, Stefan AudioArtin Equinox)

ps. every virtual 5.1/7.1 sounds terrible in my opinion


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmmm..options..

Actually, I lost my Creative USB card.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 25, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> Hmmm..options..
> 
> Actually, I lost my Creative USB card.


If you're talking about these:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEDCA/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004275EO4/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEDC0/?tag=tec06d-20

Sorry to say these don't really do much other than give you a knob to control your volume. I was interested in one but, yeah. Especially if you're planning on buying a new pair of headphones.


----------



## TUngsten (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with all the folks saying 5.1 /7.1 cans are crap. 

Get a decent headphone amp (Schiit Manga/Vali) and a nice pair of reasonable reference headphones

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DP8IEK/?tag=tec06d-20

and enjoy the beauty of true stereo, just like your ears are designed for.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 28, 2014)

You need two. One for gaming and one for music. You need either a really good sound card to push the cans or you need an external dac/amp.

Hell if you have a stereo receiver laying around that would work great! It just needs optical or coax digital in.


I have a number of cans at home. For my rock, metal and classical i use Grado 325s. For my digital bass heavy, rap, pop I use Sony MDR-XB700. For my wireless needs I use a set of Senns (forgot the model) and for gaming voip duties I use a wireless/wired Sony Pulse Elite (which by the way works amazingly well both mic and speakers. Wireless mode lasts around 5-6 hours straight and when it needs to be charged just plug it in and keep going.

I have several other sets of cans too but of all of them I use the ones listed above the most.

I then run a digital coax line to a Harman/Kardon HK3490. Using stereo cans off that amp is simply fantastic. My Sony pulse elite can be attached to the HK via a 3.5mm male/male cable or wirelessly through my pc via a USB dongle.

The Sony has the option of virtual surround sound which surprisingly works fairly okay. I use it in stereo mode though when using with a pc. This unit also has a built in bass shaker that works awesome with the ps3/ps4 and decent with the pc. It has a slider to control the bass shaker level. The mic is built into the left side cup and is flush. It works very very well too. Lots of features including that it works (designed for really) the PS3 and PS4. My only complaint that is the volume doesn't get loud enough for me. It's almost like they have a built in limiter (which makes sense if they don't want us over pushing the amp) but if I bypass the built in amp and use the 3.5mm cable attached to the phono jack of my HK it gets a lot louder but BUT the SQ is nowhere near any of my other cans for the most part; (when really cranking the volume)

For bass my Sony MDR-XB700 cans are amazing. These cans can play any bass I have at any volume level I want and they never break up. Just solid head crushing bass. of course with so much bass you are left with a very un-natural experience. When i need accurate, fairly natural sound I yank out the grados. They lack the bass and have more of a punchy low end and some think they are a little in the bright side but all in all they are fantastic with certain types of music; classical, metal, acoustical etc..

Well I don't know if I helped or not but I'm going to bolt....


----------



## jellyrole (May 20, 2014)

Well..I finally got the ASUS Xonar Essence STX and some Sennheiser HD 598's..headset should be here tomorrow and the sound card is amazing!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2014)

spending close to $200 on a poorly designed sound card now 7 years old was a huge mistake. The Sennheiser HD5XX and PC series headsets all use the same driver.

you should have bought the Xonar DG or Schiit Vali and Modi.


----------



## arskatb (May 20, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> spending close to $200 on a poorly designed sound card now 7 years old was a huge mistake. The Sennheiser HD5XX and PC series headsets all use the same driver.
> 
> you should have bought the Xonar DG or Schiit Vali and Modi.


partly true, but old can still be way better then new, for example sennheiser HD600 is still way much better then many same price headphones


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2014)

arskatb said:


> partly true, but old can still be way better then new, for example sennheiser HD600 is still way much better then many same price headphones



if you're comparing the Sennheiser HD600 to lifestyle headphones than yes. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Shure, Audeze, etc put out great headphones every year.

a flagship D/A converter or CD Player is going to age slower than a entry level product. I bought my dad a HRT MusicStreamer II ($199) years ago because it was a popular entry level D/A converter that could handle 88.2Khz. today you can get USB bus powered D/A converters with chips that can do more things, better USB receivers, DSD support, 192Khz upsampling, etc.  the Schiit Modi is a better D/A converter than the HRT MusicStreamer II.


----------



## jellyrole (May 24, 2014)

This combination works perfect for me..and you guys all had different answers as to what I should get so...yea


----------

